# L-Trytophan



## VoicOfReason (Dec 30, 2010)

I have mild social anxiety while my mom's is moderate. She's had it for decades. I recently tried NOW brand's L-Trytophan (500mg). It was like an enormous burden was lifted off of my body and I noticed it just annihilates social anxiety, esp. if you take 1000mg. Same effect for my mom, and she's been dealing with social anxiety for a long time. 

I've read on a message board that others have had the same experience. One person says it just destroys social anxiety. This has been my experience. It is phenomenal.

Any one have a similar experience?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Just started taking it last week, and it's working wonders. I wish I started taking it four years ago instead of listening to my doctor and becoming addicted to Klonopin, which ultimately multiplied all of my problems by 100 and created new ones out of thin air.

**** medication, L-Tryptophan is all I need. Zero side effects.


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

for how long must one take them?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

DarkHeartKid said:


> for how long must one take them?


I noticed a difference the very first day. I take 2-4 grams per day, though.

also, you'll need to take B6 with it as it helps convert the tryptophan into serotonin


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've also been looking at buying some of this. Is it available in Health Shops does anyone know?

Would there be any problem in taking it in conjunction with 5-HTP also?


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

^ i heard bad stuff about htp5, u better research stuff about it well and accurately in case. however i some person told me that this l-trypthophan thing is completely safe so maybe stick to just it?

^^ b6? damn more supps..>_> well ill just try to google for some food sources for it tho.
but do u have to take it like at the same time when ur taking this l-thing or it doesnt matter as long as u getting both? :/


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

This is what I take, and it works wonders:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/doc/enhanced.html

It has B6/B3 in it. It actually amazed me how well this stuff worked from day one. If you're used to taking SSRI's (etc), then you'll need to start out taking this in high doses. I started out taking 4g per day, but am now taking about 3g depending on the circumstances. But it really obliterated my social anxiety and gave me my "humorous" personality back. I went out with my girlfriend and I made her & the waitress laugh all night, it was ridiculous. I've been extremely confident in almost every social situation since then.

Feels good, man.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

It sickens me how doctors are throwing out klonopin left and right to people with GAD/SAD. Absolutely sickens me. They should just give L-Tryptophan to people at first, and proceed to see how it works out before hooking them on heroin.

I'd much rather have chosen that path over becoming a zombified benzo slave that only contributes to worsened anxiety and unbearable side effects.


----------



## kdvwest (Jan 12, 2009)

Would this be something you take, then build up it's effects after a certain time?(weeks) Or is it much like Theanine or Picamilon, where you can take it anytime and attain the effects.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

VoicOfReason said:


> I have mild social anxiety while my mom's is moderate. She's had it for decades. I recently tried NOW brand's L-Trytophan (500mg). It was like an enormous burden was lifted off of my body and I noticed it just annihilates social anxiety, esp. if you take 1000mg. Same effect for my mom, and she's been dealing with social anxiety for a long time.
> 
> I've read on a message board that others have had the same experience. One person says it just destroys social anxiety. This has been my experience. It is phenomenal.
> 
> Any one have a similar experience?


Took 5-htp (a precursor like tryptophan to serotonin) for a year back in 2007. It was the most effective thing I've ever taken. It took me out of a life long depression and helped me change myself in a million ways. The risk of heart valve problems got me turned from it though. L-tryptophan doesnt have these issues though and if I could get my hands on some I'd definetly give it another shot.


----------

